# Soft Flame Windproof



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Iv already got a single torch, and triple torch. But id like to buy a wind proof soft flame lighter. I dont want to spend to much money on one something under $80. Could you guys recommend any? Im open to non wind proof also. Thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Xikar Exodus...CBID they can be had for under $30 if you keep your eye on it. I love mine.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Xikar Exodus...CBID they can be had for under $30 if you keep your eye on it. I love mine.


well at least you used to be able to get one for under 30.00...Getting tougher these days


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Im going to look into it!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

96p993 said:


> well at least you used to be able to get one for under 30.00...Getting tougher these days


You're right but I see them from time to time where one can be had for under $40 which is still under sticker...remember they are warranted for life so that has to tickle your wallet. Here's one for $34 and has 2 hours left on the auction.

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1034228/Xikar-Exodus-Lighter-Chrome/

I have this one as well and love it....$16 with 3 hours left on it.
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1034256/Punch-Ping-Lighter/


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hows long does the fuel last on the EX?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

francone13 said:


> Hows long does the fuel last on the EX?


There is a You Tube review where the guy has his filled and then lights it up...last a little longer than 4 minutes. Depending on how high you want the flame is how much fuel you will burn. I keep mine about 1/2 and find I get at least 4 minutes of burn time. As I have said many times...I love a soft flame and I have 6 lighters but my favorite is the Exodus.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is the lighter that is really on my radar....there is another one only in chrome for the same price but is over in a couple of hours.

Xikar Crossover Torch Lighter - Gun Metal - CigarBid.com

Xikar Crossover Torch Lighter - Black - CigarBid.com Over in 40 minutes...this is a good one but as I said...I like the Gun Metal...both are jet flames and not soft flame.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I recommend the soft flame Exodus lighter. This is like the only true wind proof soft flame that I know of.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Interesting, I thought a windproof soft flame was an oxymoron. I am going to have to check this one out as well.

Is the Exodus really a soft flame? I just checked out the videos on youtube. I have a lighter that also uses a coil to light the flame and it is a torch, but not as good as a Blazer or an ST Dupont.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

montecristo#2 said:


> Interesting, I thought a windproof soft flame was an oxymoron. I am going to have to check this one out as well.
> 
> Is the Exodus really a soft flame? I just checked out the videos on youtube. I have a lighter that also uses a coil to light the flame and it is a torch, but not as good as a Blazer or an ST Dupont.


Yes. It is a soft flame. Normally, if it is just a coil, it would go out and not come back on. With Exodus, it's awesome because it uses a coil and a very small jet port in addition to the main jet to keep the flame on.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> This is the lighter that is really on my radar....there is another one only in chrome for the same price but is over in a couple of hours.
> 
> Xikar Crossover Torch Lighter - Gun Metal - CigarBid.com
> 
> Xikar Crossover Torch Lighter - Black - CigarBid.com Over in 40 minutes...this is a good one but as I said...I like the Gun Metal...both are jet flames and not soft flame.


Gary, I have the crossover, it's a decent lighter. However it is a very "sharp" torch lighter. It is not a wide flame so I tend to not get a very good burn using it. If I need to use a torch I prefer to use a multi-torch, but alas it's only for really windy days so I don't really use it much.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fivespdcat said:


> Gary, I have the crossover, it's a decent lighter. However it is a very "sharp" torch lighter. It is not a wide flame so I tend to not get a very good burn using it. If I need to use a torch I prefer to use a multi-torch, but alas it's only for really windy days so I don't really use it much.


Thanks Abe...you just saved me about $40. My Ronsons are probably just as good as the Crossover then.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I purchased my Exodus on the Monster for around $37, delivered. Just gotta be patient and wait for it to pop back up! I saw the Crossover on the Monster today, too, for well under sticker. Still seemed like a high price for a single torch lighter, though.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

+1 for the Xikar Exodus. I've got one and like it a lot!


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

Tman said:


> I recommend the soft flame Exodus lighter. This is like the only true wind proof soft flame that I know of.


Good suggestion. Might have to get one :smoke2:


----------

